# re-english car



## brian180254 (Oct 20, 2010)

hi this is only my second day on the site could any body tell me what is the procedure for me takeing and english car to live in portugal how long could i keep the brtish plates on for only its a privat no plate


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



brian180254 said:


> hi this is only my second day on the site could any body tell me what is the procedure for me takeing and english car to live in portugal how long could i keep the brtish plates on for only its a privat no plate


You can keep your English plates for 183 days when by then the car has to be made legal in Portugal.

Peter

Ps Welcome to the Forum hope you find us a helpful lot.


----------



## brian180254 (Oct 20, 2010)

*re-car*



PETERFC said:


> You can keep your English plates for 183 days when by then the car has to be made legal in Portugal.
> 
> Peter
> 
> Ps Welcome to the Forum hope you find us a helpful lot.


hi peter thanks for that the reason is i have a private number plate costing me £700 any way peter thanks again regards brian


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I think I am right in saying that as soon as you become resident in Portugal you are not allowed to drive it until it is matriculated.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

resident...as in officially resident, which you have to do after 3 months


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

better to sell the private registration number or put it on aretention certificate, if not when you import the car you will lose the number.


----------

